# Palaemonetes kadiakensis - Mississippi Grass Shrimp



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I found this on a search of the web..found it interesting. Wonder if these are protected? If not, do any of our Ohio members have any? Seems it would be an interesting project for someone!



> Palaemonetes kadiakensis
> 
> The Mississippi Grass Shrimp Palaemonetes kadiakensis. This is the only native freshwater shrimp presently found in Ohio. At one time there were two but the Ohio Shrimp (Macrobrachium ohione) has been extirpated from the state. The Mississippi grass shrimp prefers to live in low gradient streams and wetlands with abundant aquatic vegetation and clear water. As you can see they are see through and when caught in the net they look more like splashes of water than an animal. The distribution and abundance of this species has been greatly reduced in Ohio due to high turbidity levels and wetland draining. They can still be found in the Ohio River near clean tributary mouths, and clean tributaries of Lake Erie.
> Populations also exist around the Bass Islands of Lake Erie in sheltered bays.


taken from: 
http://www.crayfishworld.com/internationalusa6.htm


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

_P. kadiakensis_ are sold as feeders across much of their range (northeast Mexico to southern Ontario).


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That's a big range  It would be nice to hear if someone could find some (in the 'wild').


----------

